# Converter



## azal55 (Apr 9, 2010)

I installed a fully charged battery, 12.8v, into my 84 Avion TT the other day. When checked the voltage the next day it was at 15.2v. The battery was bubbling out of the fill covers so I disconnected it from the terminals. I am wondering if my converter is not sencing the full charge on my battery and kicking off the charge....the inverter looks original.
What can I do to check this thing out? I am leaving on a trip next week!


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Hmmmm I don't think they have a switch to turn the charger off so testing it may be hard to do.... 

You may want to look into a trip switch to install between teh converter and the battery.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

An '84 will not have one with the smart charge capability. It only sends full charge constantly to battery. Only in about the past 5 years have they started installing those.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

i think some folks will install a battery disconnect switch to take care of this. you might search old posts/google and see what you come up with. shouldn't be hard to install, i'd guess it would be just to disconnect the negative side of the battery (i think there may be one that mounts right on the battery at the terminal) but i'd get more info as i'm not sure.


----------

